# What's your favourite veg?



## Riverman (11 Jan 2010)

I can't live without cucumbers at the moment but they're not very versitile.

Perhaps courgette comes a close second.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jan 2010)

1. beans in any form
2. peas, any
3. carrots
4. onions, hotter the better
edit
4a. beetroot
5. asparagus
6 corn (on the cob with salted butter mmmmm)


----------



## Garz (11 Jan 2010)

I shall not form an array of answers as brompton and just simply go with.. garlic!


----------



## bauldbairn (11 Jan 2010)

1. Broccoli
2. Cauliflower = Raw Onions(red or standard)
3. Pea's - Garden and Marrowfat(mushy)
4. Broadbean's = Lettuce
5. Brussel Sprouts
6. Beetroot
7. Corn on the Cob
8. Potatoes
9. Tomato's(vine)
10.Savoy Cabbage


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Jan 2010)

What is "veg"?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jan 2010)

If it's just one - potatoes.

Followed by...

Broc
Carrots
Peas
Spring Onions
Gordon Brown
Aubergine
Courgette


----------



## bauldbairn (11 Jan 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If it's just one - potatoes.
> 
> Followed by...
> 
> ...



Subtle - I like it!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2010)

Love all veg, but at the moment Butternut Squash rules the roost


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2010)

1. Cabbage
2. brocolli
3. cauliflower


----------



## lukesdad (11 Jan 2010)

Grow lpoads of veg at home favourite has got to be spinach followed by point d,asperge with buerre blanc lovely.


----------



## lazyfatgit (11 Jan 2010)

Carrots


----------



## AlanW (11 Jan 2010)

Peas
Potatoes
Runner Beans
Carrots

But only if deep fried in batter.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jan 2010)

A lettuce leaf,,,

wrapped round a pan fried chilli and ginger glazed chicken breast.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jan 2010)

Here's the only use for potato.

*Backache treatment using Potato*
Raw potato is an ancient home remedy for backache, characterised by incapacitating pain in the lumbar region, especially in the lower part of the back. Application of raw potato in the form of a poultice has been found very effective in this condition.


----------



## Ian H (12 Jan 2010)

I'll root for parsnip and potato, and there's no member of the brassica family that I don't like.


----------



## redjedi (12 Jan 2010)

Parsnips (Roasted) 
Broccoli
Potatoes in any form


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jan 2010)

Ian H said:


> I'll root for parsnip and potato, and there's no member of the brassica family that I don't like.



Can you print "Ian H" on the rear of your shorts, so we know who NOT to draft.


----------



## mr Mag00 (12 Jan 2010)

whatever is in season, cucumbers, january???


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2010)

For me it would have to be peppers as my favourite.

Closely followed by garlic, peas, fennel, butternut squash and tomatoes (hand picked out of the greenhouse - unless you are saying they aren't veg).


----------



## ttcycle (12 Jan 2010)

Mmm veg - love the stuff..favourite would have to be sweetcorn and parsnips at the moment - Uncle Mort that's a shame you're so far away - I'd love to take some squash off your hands!


----------



## buddha (12 Jan 2010)

Potato = chips . So has to me my favourite.
I also used to like squash until I grew some last year. Had a glut of them and ended up giving most away.


----------



## magnatom (12 Jan 2010)

Peas (have to be Birds Eye) and carrots. The perfect accompaniment for a road chicken dinner with lovely fluffy roast spuds. Yum! 

Oh and peppers (red orange and yellow, not those nasty green ones!). Love them in my currys!


----------



## magnatom (12 Jan 2010)

Uncle Mort said:


> Is that one you've found dead in the gutter on your way home?




A Freudian slip perhaps! I of course meant roast!


----------



## Mycroft (12 Jan 2010)

Onions you gotta love an onion.


----------



## Crankarm (12 Jan 2010)




----------



## jimboalee (12 Jan 2010)

summerdays said:


> For me it would have to be *peppers* as my favourite.
> 
> Closely followed by garlic, peas, fennel, butternut squash and tomatoes (hand picked out of the greenhouse - unless you are saying they aren't veg).



Scotch bonnet of course.
And all that other stuff thrown into a big pot with 2 kg of chuck steak and let simmer for five hours....


----------



## Ian H (12 Jan 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Can you print "Ian H" on the rear of your shorts, so we know who NOT to draft.



You'd know before you were close enough to read it.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (13 Jan 2010)

I like cauliflower and broccoli cooked in tomatoes (pour a tin of chopped tomatoes in the water)
Also runner beans with oil and lemon
Red cabbage, apple and raisins cooked in orange juice

Favourite is wild greens with loads of lemon.


----------



## slunker (13 Jan 2010)

All except beans........


----------



## Davidc (13 Jan 2010)

Brussels Sprouts

Then all the rest

Except broad beans - can't stand them, or the smell of them cooking. Suitable as animal feed only.


----------



## Ian H (13 Jan 2010)

Davidc said:


> Brussels Sprouts
> 
> Then all the rest
> 
> Except broad beans - can't stand them, or the smell of them cooking. Suitable as animal feed only.



The only broad beans worth eating are those straight from the field, podded and cooked (lightly). Anything frozen, tinned, or otherwise processed is inedible (in my opinion).


----------



## Davidc (13 Jan 2010)

No, not any broad beans. My dad used to grow the things, and IMO they're just as horrible straight off the plant!

Animal feed only.

Now a pea, pepper or potato straight off the plant ......


----------



## mcshroom (13 Jan 2010)

Leeks
Broccoli
Swede (in stews)
To be fair though there aren't many vegetables I don't like.


----------



## DATA311 (14 Jan 2010)

1, Sprouts....
2, Broad beans
3, Onions, of any kind


----------



## The Jogger (14 Jan 2010)

Curly kale
Dark green cabbage
Swede mashed with parsnip
Brussel tops


----------



## screenman (20 Jan 2010)

Doughnut


----------



## Brahan (20 Jan 2010)

Ignoring the distasteful jokes milling around my mind I'd have to say my favourite vegetable is turnip, mashed up with a knob of butter and plenty of pepper.


----------



## beanzontoast (21 Jan 2010)

Peas and sweetcorn mixed together. Doesn't even need butter; just a little margarine and a pinch of salt.

Third place goes to carrots... though prefer them buried in something else like a stew.


----------



## amnesia (26 Jan 2010)

raw carrots
petit pois (can't stand mushy or processed)
sweetcorn
chillis (are these a fruit ?)
spinach
broccoli
watercress (mmmm, peppery)


I like pretty much any vegetable, but not if it's overcooked. Blanched or raw is the way to go.


----------



## Cycletrax (30 Jan 2010)

I love veg and am lucky enough to have an allotment where I grow all my own veg.. My favourite veg in order of preference is

1. Brocolli
2. Spring cabbage
3. Sweet corn (cooked within half hour of picking)
4. Kale
5. Beetroot (boiled and still hot)
6. Cauliflower
7. Leeks
8. Carrots
9. Khol Rabi (either boiled or raw)
10.Parsnips

But really, any home grown veg is yummy
8.


----------

